# ModBus RTU Module



## Creativ (22 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich biete Module mit RS485 und ModBus RTU aus eigene Entwicklung.
Die Module habe ich mit eine Panasonic FP0R in Benutzung.

Das Ziel war von der übliche Philosophie der universelle I/O ohne lokale  Intelligenz, weg zu kommen und hin zu Module mit eine spezifische  Funktion die im Modul überwacht wird. Die SPS holt oder setzt nur  Zustände und kombiniert die Zustände entsprechend.
Alle Module sind  den Einbau im Schaltschrank auf Hutschiene und sind mit Steckklemmen versehen, das erleichtert die Montage und Wartung erheblich.
Durch die RS485, können sehr leicht dezentrale Steuerungen gebaut werden.
Anbei ein Beispiel Modul für den Anschluss von 24V Klappenmotoren.
Das Modul kann 2 Klappen steuern und überwachen. Es verfügt über eine lokale Anzeige/Handbedienebene.

Natürlich ist eine umfangreiche Parametrierung über ModBus möglich.

Das aktuelle System besteht z.Z. aus 3 Modulen
2x Klappensteuermodul, 5x Relais Ausgang, Anzeige- Bedien-Modul mit 8 LED und 4 Taster.

Speziell für die FP0R, welche nur über 1..2  RS232 Schnittstellen verfügt, habe ich ein RS232/485 Wandler für 24VDC und Hutschienenmontage realisiert.

OEM Anpassungen sind möglich.
Hat jemand Interesse daran?

Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 April 2011)

Creativ schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse daran?
> Gruß



Das ist (wie so oft) eine Preisfrage. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Creativ (22 April 2011)

Klar.... aber der Preis hat auch mit Stückzahlen zu tun!
Ich denke dass meine Preisvorstellungen schon realistisch sind.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 April 2011)

Creativ schrieb:


> Ich denke dass meine Preisvorstellungen schon realistisch sind.



Welche Preisvorstellung soll denn realistisch sein? 
Ich lese in deinem Beitrag NIX von einem (Realistischem) Preis. 
Und ohne zu wissen, was es kostet, ist schwer zu sagen, ob da interesse daran besteht...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Creativ (22 April 2011)

Hast Du eine konkrete Anwendung für diese System? oder willst Du dich nur informieren?
Klar ist, das es keine China Ware ist sondern OEM Produkte.

Zum Vergleich soll der RS232/485 Wandler ca.35€ (bei 1-2St.) bringen.
In erster Linie soll nicht der Preis alleine ausschlaggebend sein, sondern die gesamte Vorteile.


----------



## cas (28 Mai 2011)

und was kostet das jetzt nun ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Creativ (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo CAS,
Ich habe nähere Informationen geschickt. 
MfG


----------



## Creativ (1 Juni 2011)

Das Anzeige- Bedienmodul Modul ABM8+4.
Geeignet für die Anzeige von Zustände und Bedienung im Schaltschrank und gleichzeitig zur Ansteuerung von externen LED und Taster/Schalter.
Vorteil bei der Ansteuerung, jede LED kann 4 Zustände annehmen: Ein, Aus, blinkt, blitzt. Damit können mehr Informationen als sonst üblich dargestellt werden.


----------

